# New member saying Hi to everyone



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

I am 37yrs old living in Liverpool but from Manchester.

I am 5ft 8inches tall & my weight is 198LB & i am about to start training again after a 6 year lay off.

I have put a lot of weight(28lb) on since March 2005 due to a motorcycle accident, not been as mobile for most of last year. I ripped my right knee interior ligement & cartlidge, also broke 2 right ribs & ripped musle & ligements in my right shoulder.

I am looking at setting up a training program with 1 day training followed by 1 day rest, obviously with cross trainer or treadmill getting used to loose some of the flab i have collected.

Hope to be chatting & learning some good training tips from you all.

Daz


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

just like to welcome you to the forum bro, sorry to har about you accident but sounds like you coming along good, no doubnt you will be chatting to us all in the IRC that splinter has so kindly set up for us!, i cant remember were we have a thread posted about it but there may be some who knows exactly were it is will let you know!.

caymen.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome Mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

welcome m8


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello mate, the chat room thread is in site suggestions. Sorry to hear about the accident mate, sounds like a struggle!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8 :wink:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Bike accident :-( always makes me think before I'm out on mine, then at all goes away once the engine has started. Was it your fault or the usual someone else's

Oh yeah, welcome aboard mate :wink:

J


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome daz


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

welcome mate


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

zx9rjas. said:


> Bike accident :-( always makes me think before I'm out on mine, then at all goes away once the engine has started. Was it your fault or the usual someone else's
> 
> Oh yeah, welcome aboard mate :wink:
> 
> J


Zx9rjas.....i had a front blow out on my ZX9R :shock: . I felt it go on a straight heading into a bend, i felt a bang from the front the bars just went heavy & locked to the left flipping me onto my right side with the bike on top of me into uncoming traffic & we bounced off 2 cars & came to rest under the side of a van......at least my leathers,lid & armour took most of the damage...ALWAYS WEAR THE CORRECT CLOTHING LADS WHEN RIDING ON YOUR BIKE...you never know when it will happen.

I had been riding for 16 years with only 2 offs & this one was my worst.

It was the faces on my misses & the kids that made me to decide not to get in the saddle again....I still miss the feel & the sound though :twisted: .

Daz


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

yer bikes are a buzz


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Geex mate, that sounds a bad one. I've had 1 off on my 9 but it was my fault. Too fast into a bend and didn't brake soon enough.

My bro high-sided our race bike, prillia rs250.

Hope I dont have an off on my 02 R1.

J


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Darren, that bike was beautiful man!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

same model as mine, but mines in green. Get an R1 mate, they are class

J


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> same model as mine, but mines in green. Get an R1 mate, they are class
> 
> J


The guys just recovered from a serious crash and you tell him to go out an get an R1??? :lol: :shock: :lol:

I wouldent touch a bike ever again man!!! :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

f**k it dude, buy another bike. Thats what loads a people I know have done after they have recovered. Insurance cash = newer bike :-D


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> f**k it dude, buy another bike. Thats what loads a people I know have done after they've recovered. Insurance cash = newer bike :-D


LOL glutton for punishment eh?? :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

i know...i have done that in the past :twisted: , bought a new bike after wrecking one...but it was the face on the misses when she walked into casuality & there i am on a stretcher with my leathers cut open from the doctors & blood & neck & back braces on & then it hit me....it was then that it hit me how much my girlfriend & kids would miss me if i had died that nice sunny march afternoon.

The year before this(april 2004) my 21 year old brother high sided his motorbike & broke his back in 2 places, he didnt walk for 9 months & now has no feeling in the lower parts of his legs & bars & screw holding his back together with 2 scars running down his spine from his neck to his waist & one down the front of his chest & down the lenth of his hips where they took bone from to put in his spine.

My lid is hung up for a good while now :evil: .


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

Until you get them urges again. Seriously though it is dangerous and we all know that. Sometimes that is the exciting bit but sometimes it goes wrong.

J


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Jesus Darren, thats some SERIOUS stuff. Its enough to make bike virgins like me never want to ride. The bikes look soooo cool and yeah im temted but my missus says exactly the same thing. In fact when we were talking about kids she flat out told me that I would have to promise her i would never ride!

I dont blame her for feeling that way when kids are involved, i dont want my kids growing up without thier Dad.

I know of someone who died when he swerved to avoid a drunk, hit a lamp-post and broke his neck! Dangerous stuff man...

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

But I work in a bodyshop and dont think cars are safer.

Thats a big mistake and misconception people have

I've seen some f**ked up s**t

J


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

I always told myself ...life is dangerous, you could be hit by a car while out walking etc...

but you only increase the risks by doing dangerous sports, motorcycling is one of them.....but what a rush & the accelaration is something you need to experiance once & your hooked, these bikes do 0-60mph in around 2.8 to 3 seconds..i do & will miss the bike.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Ah come on man! Are you honestly sayng that a guy in a car ,strapped in, with airbags, crumple zones and all the rest of it would come off the same as a rider if they both crashed at 60mph??? No way man! There are exceptions but in general cars have got to be safer!

The rider is wrapped around the bike...

The car is wrapped around the driver...

Thats gotta count for something!

:twisted: Fierce


----------

